# Pigeon Candy



## ohio (Feb 25, 2006)

I have read several places about feeding pigeon candy at times. What is pigeon candy?
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon candy is a mix of particular seed that is delighful tasting for our pigeons.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7025.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Jedds Pigeon Candy*

Hi OHIO, I will list the the seeds that are used in Jedds ,pigeon candy that way you will better understand just what makes up pigeon candy.CANARYSEED,HEMP,FLAXSEED,MILLET,RAPS,OATS GROATS,BROWN RICE,WHEAT,MILO,AND SAFFLOWER.CRUDE PROTEIN NOT LESS THEN15%,CRUDE FAT NOT LESS THEN 16.8%. So you can see that pigeon candy is high in fat.You do not feed this in large amounts.I have fed it in small amounts just after the morning feed on shipping day,and on race day when the birds return one again I must say IN SMALL AMOUNTS. GEORGE


----------



## ohio (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

well my birds only love peanuts and safflower more than me =). if you are going to feed peanuts make sure they are raw and salt less, btw.


----------

